
Wacom blogs post explains its phone home behavior - bleair
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/wacom-tablet-sending-data-google-analytics
======
NikkiA
Every 'developer' thinks their collection of data and user usage is just and
moral, and that the users simply don't understand that they will never use
them for anything evil.

They're wrong.

